# How to learn & practise kiai



## ChingChuan (Jan 19, 2008)

Today I learned that you've got to use kiai when striking in Jodo. So, well, I started the first kihon and I thought that I'd manage to create a nice kiai-sound, but it was rather... Well, I had a laughing fit and it took me quite some time to utter something that resembled a kiai. 

So, does anyone have tips for 'developing' it? It's not like I am ashamed or something - everyone was doing it, but I just can't seem to get it out or something. All those other people are making very nice sounds that sound as though, well, you'd almost be afraid only because of the sound... And well, as I'd like to practice that a bit more before I got to training again (I can only attend once or twice in two months), I wonder whether anyone has suggestions on how I can practice & improve them. 
(by the way, I don't have a jo myself yet, so I can't just get out in the garden and scream... But I didn't improve during training at all (apart from the fact that I was, in the end, able to control my laughing a bit) so I don't think that approach works).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 19, 2008)

Where did you learn that? What style or school of Jo do you train in?


----------



## ChingChuan (Jan 20, 2008)

As far as I know, I am taught ZNKR Jodo.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 20, 2008)

Unless the style of kiai is prescribed (i.e. there is a 'required' sound) then the best way to get kiai functioning is to experiment.  What you are after is a phoneme that fosters a powerful exhalation on execution of the technique.  

The theory is (and I think we've discussed this here before at some time) that because of the strong exhale the body will automatically inhale strongly to refill the lungs and so it fosters a continuously refreshed supply of oxygen.  The concept of a spirit shout to intimidate the opponent is, in my opinion, secondary to this biological imperative.  After all, if you study a koryu sword art, for example, then all your opponents are considered to be as skilled as you are and such 'trickery' will not have much effect.


----------



## ChingChuan (Jan 20, 2008)

Sukerkin said:
			
		

> Unless the style of kiai is prescribed (i.e. there is a 'required' sound) then the best way to get kiai functioning is to experiment. What you are after is a phoneme that fosters a powerful exhalation on execution of the technique.


Well, you're supposed to make an 'ee' (at least, it's a Dutch ee, something akin to 'ay' in English?) sound, but my sensei said that it wasn't necessary to do exactly that one, as long as you actually managed a proper kiai. I tried some different ones but it only resulted in a larger laughing fit, so I don't think that worked... 



			
				Sukerkin said:
			
		

> The theory is (and I think we've discussed this here before at some time) that because of the strong exhale the body will automatically inhale strongly to refill the lungs and so it fosters a continuously refreshed supply of oxygen.


Hm, I didn't know that. Still, it would be nice if I were able to actually do it...


----------

